
Tools for creating ideas - vitomd
http://creatingminds.org/tools/tools_ideation.htm
======
vitomd
I recommend : Assumption Busting: Surfacing and challenging unconscious
assumptions.

Attribute Listing: Listing attributes of objects and then challenging them.

SCAMPER: Using action verbs as stimuli.

Wishing: State ideas as wishes to expand thinking.

------
jseliger
One of my favorites isn't there and might not quite fit, but it's Devonthink
Pro, as described by Steven Berlin Johnson:
[http://www.stevenberlinjohnson.com/movabletype/archives/0002...](http://www.stevenberlinjohnson.com/movabletype/archives/000230.html)
.

------
wslh
There are good lists and methods from Edward De Bono (i.e: Lateral Thinking),
Genrich Altshuller (TRIZ). For a good anthology on thinking skills instruction
you can look at: <http://www.eric.ed.gov/PDFS/ED306559.pdf>

But it's important to note that those are tools and ideas production can't be
generalized in a methodic way, similar discussions on the scientific method.
Ironically the source of science can be unscientific sources as beliefs,
religion, magic thinking, myths, random.

If it helps, I summarized a list of all hacker news articles with ideas in the
title (using hnsearch api, sample code included in the main article). These
are mainly articles about ideas vs execution, etc but can help:
[http://blog.databigbang.com/wp-
content/uploads/2011/09/Hacke...](http://blog.databigbang.com/wp-
content/uploads/2011/09/HackerNews-Ideas-Articles.html)

~~~
vitomd
Great resources and very good articles in hacker news. Here
[http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/submissions&q=tit...](http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/submissions&q=title%3Aidea&sortby=points+desc&start=0)
the same but ordered by points

------
TeMPOraL
And there is more, for defining, selecting and implementing ideas:

<http://creatingminds.org/tools/tools.htm>

------
lionyo
I use a notebook for mind mapping and Google docs to keep lists of ideas

